# Glueing slate?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the best thing to use for glueing slate pieces together? I want it to be a strong bond, and sometimes the silicone doesnt seem to hold enough.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Epoxy from Home Depot should do.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

any issues with toxicity of epoxy?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Fully cured epoxy is safe


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Fully cured epoxy is safe


 Any special name? I know not to get mold resistant.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm curious, too. My attempts to hold river rock in place with silicon have been only so-so effective.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There are various kind of 5 minutes epoxy at Home Depot. Read the label for the purpose. I think they do run over $10 for a small pack.

Please note that those under water epoxy stick will not work very well with slates.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

There are a lot of aquarium epoxies available at any LFS that does SW where it is used to stick coral frags to live rock.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Ursus sapien, how big are the river rocks you are talkinhg about? As my husband and kids just did some nice decorations out of relatively small rocks and I sure hope they hold well and are safe for fish. Let me know if I am wrong before I put them in the tanks. Thanks!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what i found and u can find it at home depot....
LePage® Marine Epoxy
This marine epoxy glue has a convenient dual syringe application allowing precise mixture of resin and hardner. It can be applied and cured under water. This high strength epoxy bonds metal, wood, glass, concrete, ceramics, tiles, pipes and most plastics. It sets in 60 minutes at room temperature and resists temperatures from -23 degrees C to 49 degrees C (-9 dgrees F to 120 degrees F).

Sets in 60 minutes. 
Apply and cure under water 
For areas exposed to water immersion 
High strength, typically 2600 psi.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Ursus sapien, how big are the river rocks you are talkinhg about? As my husband and kids just did some nice decorations out of relatively small rocks and I sure hope they hold well and are safe for fish. Let me know if I am wrong before I put them in the tanks. Thanks!


your arrangement sounds safe I made a rock pile cave network for my corys using plastic plumbing elbows and river rocks fist-sized and larger. It's been scaled down.


----------

